# SMART-Werte von RAID-Laufwerken auslesen, aber wie?



## Gast20141127 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich hab mir kürzlich einen Raid0 aus zwei 500er Samsung Spinpoint F3 gebaut.
Jetzt würde ich gerne unter Win7x64 auch die S.M.A.R.T.-Werte der einzelnen HDDs auslesen.
Das AMD RaidExpert hat da leider nichts drin, und mit CrystalDiskInfo komme ich auch nur an die Daten des ganzen Stripeset.
Hab mir dann die Demos von Everest und HDTune runtergeladen, aber die zeigen mir ebenfalls nur den Verbund an.

Mein Board ist ein ASUS M4A87TD-Evo mit Chipsatz 870/SB850, Sockel AMD AM3.
Beide Platten hängen an den nativen SATA-Ports, im BIOS eingestellt auf 3Gb/s.

Danke schon mal, und ein schönes Wochenende.
-gustl


----------



## Jimini (8. Oktober 2011)

Siehe hier: Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology (ich nutze unter Linux eigentlich schon immer die smartmontools)
SMART taugt aber nur bedingt zum Überprüfen des Zustands der Festplatten, siehe heise online - Google-Studie zur Ausfallursache von Festplatten
Ein Backup würde ich so oder so parat haben - aber das ist bei einem RAID0 ja ohnehin Pflicht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. Oktober 2011)

Das SMART nicht alles ist weiß ich schon, aber gelegentlich schaut man doch mal ganz gerne nach wie es allgemein um den Gesundheitszustand aussieht,
und Backups sind natürlich bei Raid0 obligatorisch.
Ich bin bei Festplattenausfällen durch eine 30GB IBM DTLA und eine 1TB Seagate Barracuda 11.7200 333AS ein gebranntes Kind. 
Meine Daten werden mittlerweile auch täglich automatisch mit einer externen HDD synchronisiert,
die demnächst sowieso gegen ein Raid1 mit 2x2TB in einer Raidsonic IcyBox ersetzt wird.

Die Liste mit den Programmen in Wiki ist klasse, da werd ich mir die "smartmontools" auch mal anschauen, Freeware ist es dazu noch 
Viel gibts ja tatsächlich nicht um einen Verbund aufzulösen...

Danke!


----------



## Jimini (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich lasse auch die wichtigeren Parameter meiner Datenplatten überwachen - auch wenn SMART nicht vor Ausfällen schützt, kann man so beispielsweise kaputten Kabeln (=> schnell ansteigender Hardware ECC Error Count) oder einem falschen Powermanagement (=> hohe Werte beim Load Cycle Count) auf die Schliche kommen.
Der Wikipedia-Artikel ist generell extrem nützlich, um den einen oder anderen Parameter nachzuschlagen - oder um generell nachzulesen, wie man die Werte zu interpretieren hat. Zum Beispiel muss ein hoher Wert nicht immer schlecht sein 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. Oktober 2011)

Also so wie es aussieht wird der onBoard Raid nicht unterstützt von den smartmontools.
Generell scheint das auch fast immer nur bei "richtigen" Controllern zu funktionieren was ich bis jetzt so rausgekriegt habe.
Bleibt also wohl nur die Möglichkeit erst mal das Stripeset zu überwachen, und bei Bedarf den Verbund zu zerlegen (anderes Kabel an nen anderen Port)
und mit einer BootCD dann die jeweilige Platte zu identifizieren.


----------



## Jimini (8. Oktober 2011)

Versuch es am besten erstmal so mit irgendeiner Linux-Live-CD, ohne etwas umzustecken, vielleicht reicht es da dann ja, wenn du /dev/sda, /dev/sdb etc ansprichst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## sQeep (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du onboard-Raid verwendest kannst du das Auslesen mit anderen Smart-Tools eigentlich vergessen.
RAIDXpert überprüft allerdings standardmäßig alle 120 Sekunden den SMART-Status. Dieser wird dir auch angezeigt wenn du dir die Laufwerk-Informationen ansiehst, allerdings nur in abgespeckter Form.
Außerdem wirst du benachrichtigt wenn irgendwas nicht stimmen sollte.


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. Oktober 2011)

Unter Win7 hats jedenfalls nichts gebracht mit den Parametern von smartmontools rumzuprobieren in der Konsole.
Was ich so gelesen habe bei denen in der Doc werden aber bei Raidsystemen überhaupt nur einige wenige separate hochwertige Controller unterstützt, onBoard sieht wohl generell schlecht aus.

Ich hab ne aktuelle UltimateBootCD hier und auch noch eine NotfallDVD von der c´t. Werde ich morgen dann mal testen.


Nachtrag:
@sQeep
die Überwachung musste ich im neuen Treiber überhaupt erst mal aktivieren in den Raidtools, wtf.
beim alten der auf der Mobo-CD drauf ist, sind da wenigstens noch einige Smartwerte für das ganze Stripeset aufgelstet gewesen,
jetzt steht nur noch bei den einzelnen Platten "healthy" bzw. "kein Problem", auch lustig...
Aber wie auch du schreibst, bei onBoard wirds da nicht gut aussehen.
Nen Highpoint oder Promise für 150€ kauf ich mir deswegen jetzt aber auch nicht, soviel hat das Board ja nicht gekostet....LOL


----------

